# Automated Playback



## Edrick (Jan 22, 2012)

Well we all know people like QLabs for cue playback, however I'm wondering if you guys have any recommendations for a setup where we can have a central server or something that syncs the systems then a bunch of remote systems playing back this file. A mix of Audio, Video and Photos. 

Basically I'd like to be able to have a few monitors or TVs around that can play through a slideshow and play a video. Much like Powerpoint except i'd like it to be like a kiosk where the app just opens and it listens for a server.


----------



## wavemaster447 (Feb 26, 2012)

Dataton Watchout, if you have the money. It's a stellar piece of software that lets you do **** near anything you can imagine with video, but it'll cost quite a bit to get started. Some rental companies may have Watchout computers available for rent, but its a long shot - you're talking 2K for a single machine, software alone, and you need at least 2 separate machines. Watchout can be triggered from Qlab, or any other MIDI or TCP/IP box.

Another option would be old-fashioned analog signal distribution, and run your show from whatever software you want, including Powerpoint, or Qlab itself. Search around Amazon also, there are some Video+Serial over cat5 solutions that may work well for this, depending on how far the run is, and whether you want serial control of the screens themselves.

Good luck!


----------



## metti (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like you should be looking for digital signage type systems.


----------



## beardedbil (Feb 26, 2012)

I am not quite sure of your setup or needs but I would look at the Brightsign video players. I have used many of them in a kiosk type setting.
Best,
Bill Rod. 
Dark Tech Effects
www.darktecheffects.com


----------



## iAdam (May 5, 2012)

Station Playlist does video and audio, might do pics too;]


----------



## AhClem (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a bit out of my element in this forum, but would the Medialon system be suitable for your needs?
Medialon - Show Control - Media Control


----------

